# Hey, I'm new...



## The Twitcher (Apr 16, 2006)

I actually was refered here by a pal of mine on another forum, on that forum his handle is "Yipman Sifu," but not here obviously.

He suggested I come visit this place, so here I am.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 16, 2006)

Welcome - enjoy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 16, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello, Twitcher! Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## barriecusvein (Apr 16, 2006)

welcome! his handle is yipman sifu here as well


----------



## Lisa (Apr 16, 2006)

Welcome Twitcher! Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Henderson (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi Twitcher!  Welcome.


----------



## green meanie (Apr 16, 2006)

Welcome! Have fun.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Howdy!!


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT.com!  Happy posting.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 16, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 16, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy your stay.
Terry


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 16, 2006)

Welcome twitcher!


----------



## The Twitcher (Apr 17, 2006)

barriecusvein said:
			
		

> welcome! his handle is yipman sifu here as well


 
Aye, cool, y'all know him too then? He gets around.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome! Glad to have you here.


----------



## MJS (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome!!

Mike


----------



## doc5504 (Apr 17, 2006)

hay  welcom im a new person here too but so far every been helpful


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## yipman_sifu (Apr 17, 2006)

Just knew you posted from your PM, Hello anyway.
Wish you have an informative conferences and debates at MT(Martial Talk).


----------



## still learning (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the sites here....Aloha


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice to have you here 

Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 18, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy the board. :asian:


----------

